# Disneyland Resort Meets - Through 2021 (and D23 2022)



## Tink33

_Send any updates to @WebmasterMaryJo  via conversation_

*Would you like to meet up with other DIS members? This is the place to do it. Include the date and place of your meet.*


*To help you plan your trip, here is a useful thread by figment_jii. Click on the link below:*

2022 Calendar of Events & School Breaks and DLR​
*Official 2022 Onsite Hotel Date & Rate Thread** (keishashadow)*​

*2022 DLR Meets

JANUARY

FEBRUARY

MARCH*

***Official DLR March 2022 Check In Thread (cinabc)

*APRIL

MAY*

***Official DLR May 2022 Check-in Thread*** (Lm3js)


*JUNE*

***Official DLR June 2022 Check-in Thread*** (mdmost)


*JULY*

***Official DLR July 2022 Check-in Thread*** (mouschievous)


*AUGUST*

***Official DLR AUGUST 2022 Check-in Thread*** (maleficent55)


*SEPTEMBER*

D23 Expo September 9-11, 2022 Superthread *NEW DATES*  (dina444444)

***Official DLR September & October 2022 Check-in Thread*** (ColoradoLime)


*OCTOBER (See September)

NOVEMBER

DECEMBER*


----------

